# COFFEEASY Bundle Deal



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee Omega is proud to announce and introduce this unique brew station by COFFEEEASY with a perfect bundle to go with









COFFEEASY is a flexible one-mug brew station, it has been designed to facilitate the 'pour-over' method. This brewing & Storage Coffee Station hosts most filter cones - ceramic, glass, plastic or metal. The COFFEEASY also stores your coffee equipment in one place, keeping the coffee space tidy. It will fit perfectly in anyone's kitchen, coffee lab. or in an artisan coffee shop.

Coffee Omega is giving you an exclusive bundle which fits perfectly well for anyone who wants to get a head start at brewing Coffee like a pro, all the necessary equipment needed to brew the perfect Coffee is included.

This package includes ...

- CoffeEasy

- Aeroporess

- Hario V60 02 White Dripper

- Hario V60 02 Filter Paper (100)

- Hario V60 Range Coffee Server 360ml

*COFFEEASY Bundle NOW AVAILABLE FOR £93.95.* CLICK HERE


----------

